# Planer Stand



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

I just got a new planer (DW 735) and I am planning on building a stand for it. I was wondering what people recommend for the height of the stand.

I don't want it too tall, because that's a lot of weight to put up very high. But I also don't want to have to bend over a lot to feed wood through.

The stand that Dewalt manufactures is about 30" high. Is that about right for most people?

Hunter


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you thought of building a flip top stand? There are several member (myself included) that have but them. And they seem to work great for planers. Here a good link to check them out: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/flip-top-tool-stand-48797/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I don't want it too tall, because that's a lot of weight to put up very high. But I also don't want to have to bend over a lot to feed wood through.


You answered your own question. Make a stand which is a height which does not require you to bend over.

A stand should be customised to your own height.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

Hunter said:


> The stand that Dewalt manufactures is about 30" high. Is that about right for most people?


The working height should be above your waist and below your elbow. My preference is slightly below my belly button. I would ignore what is right for most people and focus on what is right for you, unless you are running a woodworking club with community tools.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a link to my build thread....I also have a DW735 which I recently built a stand for. There are photos....and dimensioned plans in my thread. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/planer-stand-47197/


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Build it as high as comfortable. As long as the bottom of the stand is wide enough.
I bought the 450# planer in the picture, and was worried about the base, and it tipping over. I can to find out, I can't tip it over if I tried. Of course it weighs a lot.
It has 4 swivel casters, without locks, and doesn't move when used.
With a lighter planner, adding weight to the base might help.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great planer, I love mine. I went with the flip stand so it slides under a bench when not in use. It also becomes a outfeed table for the table saw. The stand is 30" high and that works for my 5'-9" height.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Joeb41 said:


> Great planer, I love mine. I went with the flip stand so it slides under a bench when not in use. It also becomes a outfeed table for the table saw. The stand is 30" high and that works for my 5'-9" height.


Hmmmm. Never thought of putting my planner on a flip stand. I guess my Ubisaw, plus a little extra weight, might balance it out.
Oh, wait, your talking about the DW735. Lol


----------

